# Talbot Express ignition problem



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all
My 2.5 diesel engined Talbot Express wouldn't start for me today when I was miles from home. I got a local mechanic to have a look and he managed to get me going. When I switched the ignition on the injector heater light didn't come on. She would turn over but not start. The mechanic said that the fuel pump solenoid was not getting any power and used a wire from the battery to the solenoid to activate it. This got me most of the way home before it just died on me. I rigged a wire from the battery to the solenoid and it started again. I've had this problem before and a mechanic changed the ignition switch and it seemed ok. The problem reoccured again a couple of months later but fixed itself after a few minutes.
On another post Cyclic had a similar problem and he thought it was the main engine power relay.
When I connected a wire from the battery to the fuel pump solenoid I heard a click from a blue box on the left hand side of the engine compartment.
Do you think it's the ignition switch or the relay or even something else?
Regards Patman


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Patman,

I recently had an annoying electrical fault on my 2.5TDI which caused a momentary cutting out of the engine due to no power to the fuel solenoid. 

I thought at first it was the ignition switch (luckily the Fiat dealer didn't have one in stock, so didn't waste money) however after some trials and tribulations, well documented on the forum, I eventually found a faulty connector in the main feed from battery to ignition switch. On my van, a '98 Ducato, this connector block is under dashboard, drivers side, resting on wheelarch, the cable is a thick red one.

One check you could make is to get under the dashboard the next time you have the fault and wriggle a few wires to see if you can clear it. This will indicate if there is a faulty connection.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Many thanks for that. The engine will not start at all now unless I run a wire from battery to fuel solenoid. It seems like a broken connection or failed component. The charging light comes on and the handbrake light but the pre heater light doesn't. It will crank but won't start and the lights don't work. 
Regards Patman


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Is it fitted with a faulty immobiliser

Loddy


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all
You're a top man Steptoe! I looked under the dash board and pulled and shook the wires about and lo and behold, one faulty wire connection on a four connector block. I pulled it out and used a fresh connector which cured the bugger. Happy days!
Many thanks to anyone who replied.
Patman

Ps. I found that a wire from the battery to the pump solenoid will get the pump working in an emergency.


----------

